# Bobcat S250 ???



## Bings (Apr 18, 2004)

After 14 years in the retail business I'd like to try something new. I have a friend that wants to sell his bobcat and all attachments, I'd like to start out doing small jobs part-time. Spreading gravel, leveling and finishing yards, waterlines ect. I DO NOT have any experience on a Skid Steer at all. However I do have several acres to practice on. I have experience on tractors with loaders, and scrape blades. Here's what he is offering.

2003 Bobcat S 250 with 51 hours, enclosed cab, heat and A/C
Metal tracks for tires
Tooth bucket
Trencher (still crated, never hooked up)
pallet forks

14,000 lb. goose neck trailer also 2003 model

for pay-off, somewhere between 38,000 to 40,000

also has 2003 hydro seeder, straw blower for more $$$

How does these prices sound???
is this something I could make a part time living with???

I have inlaws in the commercial plumbing bus. that will send me some work once I can prove myself with the equipment. I realize there are a couple more attachments that would really be helpful.

Any ideas or opinions would be appreciated.

Thanks, Bings


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

Ok, I have almost all the equipment that you are looking at, here is a rough brake down, all these prices are basically what I paid brand new. 03 S250 with heat/air/highflow hydro/trail blazer tracks and 78" bucket $36,500. I have a 02 gooseneck with 14,000 lbs gvw and that was $4,200. So all ready you are at $40,000+. Then you add the trencher, pallet forks. If I were you I would tell him $35,000 and he has a deal, but would go to 38.

As far as doing the work only part-time, you would have a very tough time making any money, IMO. Working 15-20 hours a week and taking more time to do the job because of lack of experience. I just don't see it working out for you. I have mine working about 30-35 hours a week, and can make money with myself or one of my experienced employees at the controls. But if I were to have it only weeking 20 hrs a week, I would be losing money at it.


----------



## BobcatS250 (Apr 10, 2004)

I think $38,000 is definitely reasonable. You're getting both tracks and AC -- which means you'll be comfortable working in sloppier conditions (you won't be able to get into mud like a compact track loader, but you can definitely start working earlier in the season than with a regular, wheeled skid steer) or working in the summertime.

I also agree with Team Yamaha on the details of the work -- if using the SSL is going to be a side project, it might be a money drainer. If you're willing to go out and become a subcontractor, you're getting a heckuva deal.


----------



## Bings (Apr 18, 2004)

guys, thanks for your help. I have wanted to do this really bad for a long time, I guess the part-time thing may not work out that great. However If I sell that 40000.00 Bass boat maybe I could justify the money that way. Then I could learn while still running the store and down the road who knows, maybe it could turn into something more. Yea thats it trade one toy for another..LOL.

Thanks Again
Bings


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

Trading in one toy for another, been there done that.


----------



## Randy Scott (Nov 6, 2000)

That's a good deal.


----------



## Bings (Apr 18, 2004)

Well, this just keeps getting more interesting. After debating this purchase since I first made this post and backing out and jumping back in 3 or 4 times I finally decided to go for it. I was litterally an hour away from signing the papers. When another friend called that works for a Gehl dealer , and had just heard of my desire to buy this equipment. He really made a difference. I'm now waiting on finalizing a deal with him that I didn't think was possible. I'm getting. all new 2004 equipment

Gehl 5640 Turbo with AC/Heat, High flow, Tracks
4n1 bucket with removable teeth
pallet forks
Preparator (rockhound type)
Industrial grapple bucket
25' 14,000 lb goose neck trailer

all for 41000.00. Thats 1500.00 more than the previous deal plus I get full warranty, special financing, and my dealer will be 10 miles away instead of 50 in case I need repair. and this deal includes 2 pieces of equipment I needed that the first deal didn't have.

Now, I just have to get busy learning all this and then start looking for some work:bluebounc . Anyone out there have this equipment, what's been your experinces with it?


----------



## Bings (Apr 18, 2004)

Well, this just keeps getting more interesting. After debating this purchase since I first made this post and backing out and jumping back in 3 or 4 times I finally decided to go for it. I was litterally an hour away from signing the papers. When another friend called that works for a Gehl dealer , and had just heard of my desire to buy this equipment. He really made a difference. I'm now waiting on finalizing a deal with him that I didn't think was possible. I'm getting. all new 2004 equipment

Gehl 5640 Turbo with AC/Heat, High flow, Tracks
4n1 bucket with removable teeth
pallet forks
Preparator (rockhound type)
Industrial grapple bucket
25' 14,000 lb goose neck trailer

all for 41000.00. Thats 1500.00 more than the previous deal plus I get full warranty, special financing, and my dealer will be 10 miles away instead of 50 in case I need repair. and this deal includes 2 pieces of equipment I needed that the first deal didn't have.

Now, I just have to get busy learning all this and then start looking for some work:bluebounc . Anyone out there have this equipment, what's been your experinces with it?


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Don't forget the T bar controls when you get it we just got the 4640 with the turbo upgrade,cab heat.


----------



## BobcatS250 (Apr 10, 2004)

Gehls are great machines. The 5640 won't be as stable as the S250 would have been, though; it's an overall smaller machine.


----------



## Bic_Steve (Oct 24, 2004)

*Go For It It Will Change You For Life.*

I bought a skid about 10 years ago and it changed my life. I was not happy with my occupation. I was a roofing contractor at the time and needed this skid [773] for a job which took over 2 years to complete. When the job was done I was going to sell the skid but I had to much fun operating this toy. I could not sell it. While reading the paper one day I read a ad for snow removal they wanted a skid and operator and i was that guy. I went to work plowing snow that night and never roofed again. l have had steady work from that day on. I now have 2 skids and a lot of attachments and equipment and feel I have made a comfortable living to boot. If you love to operate that skid like i do you will have no trouble finding work. Not long after that work will find you.

P.S. If you want to talk sometime send me a email ill give you my number.
[email protected]


----------



## Cooters Dodge (Oct 18, 2004)

I don't think you'll have a problem working partime and paying for the equipment. 20 hours a week at 60 an hour. You do the math not a bad little partime job if you ask me.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

A good skid steer here can make $100 an hr. in the snow. Then there is Better and Best.

If you work your skidsteer in the snow you should be able to pay for it in a few years easly


----------

